# Linsenverzerrung entfernen



## Pazu (28. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich mach in PS mehr Screendesign, deswegen hab ich eigentlich keine Ahnung von Fotobearbeitung. Nun soll ich aber ein paar Fotos bearbeiten; die Verzerrung der Fotos durch die Linse der Digicam soll ausgeglichen werden. Die Verzerrung ist dem Filter "Wölben" sehr ähnlich.

mfg


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Juli 2006)

Besonders schlimme kissen- bzw. fassförmigen Verzerrungen kannst du i.d.R. auch mit genau diesem Filter entfernen.

Hilfreich sind aber auch Programme wie z.B. LensDoc:

http://www.andromeda.com/main/lensdoc.php

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Pazu (29. Juli 2006)

Gibts dazu auch ne Möglichkeit in PS oder Freeware ohne gleich 100$ für solch ein PlugIn auszugeben?


----------



## BSE Royal (29. Juli 2006)

Welche Version von Photoshop besitzt Du denn?


----------



## McAce (29. Juli 2006)

Wenn du PsCS oder PS7 besitzt kannst du mal das hier testen

http://epaperpress.com/ptlens/


Ab PSCS2 ist ein Solcher Filter eingebaut, den findest du unter Filter => Verzerrungsfilter =>
Blendenkorrektur.

McAce


----------

